# Show Off Your Fall & Halloween Pictures!



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

aw:aw::falltree:aw:aw:


Mum's are blooming and leaves are falling!:grin2:


----------



## Blu_and_Redd (Oct 7, 2019)

We don't have leaves falling here in Cali yet but here is Blu enjoying another warm day in October.


----------



## John T24 (Oct 19, 2019)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Great pictures! Love all the bright colors! Lol! A little Halloween fun at the office?!!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

*Show Off Your Fall &amp; Halloween Pictures!*

Great photos beautiful dogs. My mums look like they are on there way out. I have been wanting to take photos under the reds maple tree hopefully before all the leaves fall. Some fall/ Halloween photos so far-Needed to go to Home Depot to get a microwave and brought max had to take a photo of him near the spooky section. Just random fall Photos of the dogs just romping around the backyard. They seemed to be really enjoying themselves so I took a few photos. Max and Luna like to chase each other around the shed. Luna knoshing on fallen dead branches - it’s already time for yard clean up. Cat patrol. They seem to have a routine when they are outside.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cvamoca (Jul 12, 2019)

This way a couple weeks ago, leaves are mostly gone now. Daisy the attack puppy.


----------



## cvamoca (Jul 12, 2019)

Would have been more helpful if I'd uploaded the pictures...


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

When Holloween was mentioned in the title I expected to see a bunch of dogs dressed up in costumes, so I almost didn't open the thread, as I'm not a fan!

But these photos were a pleasant surprise, thanks for sharing them!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Thanks for starting this thread open to everyone and thanks to those that are sharing!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

tim_s_adams said:


> When Holloween was mentioned in the title I expected to see a bunch of dogs dressed up in costumes, so I almost didn't open the thread, as I'm not a fan!
> 
> But these photos were a pleasant surprise, thanks for sharing them!


I'm not a fan of dressing dogs up, either, but some dogs don't mind. 
I've been walking around the neighborhood taking photos of doors and porches and front yards with fall and Halloween decorations.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

tim_s_adams said:


> When Holloween was mentioned in the title I expected to see a bunch of dogs dressed up in costumes, so I almost didn't open the thread, as I'm not a fan!
> 
> But these photos were a pleasant surprise, thanks for sharing them!


LOL, here's some for you Tim, from today (we were passing out candy):


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

Also not a fan of dressing up dogs, but I’m a guy, my girlfriend’s daughter will certainly try. 

So, I’ll share a fall picture. This is from a week ago in a hike. We are getting to the ugly stage of fall here. Mums are dying off (such a waste of money for a month, but I get hooked when I see them at the grocery store) and trees are 2/3 bare.


----------



## NanakiBerger (Oct 27, 2019)

Here's my little landshark boy, Nanaki :grin2: (I'm new to the forum so I hope I didn't mess anything in my post ahaha.)


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Fall pictures of Archer from when we were raking the leaves. Not the prettiest, but oh well!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

*Quinn! :grin2:
*


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

WOW!!!!

What a great looking boy! 


Lee


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

Mine couldn't keep out of the leaf pile either, directional ears and all


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Such adorable puppies!!!! The best treat!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I finally got a photo that is almost in focus. I really need to get out with my good camera more often. took this one with my phone

well dang, now it is sideways.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Our spunky little 13 year old sweetheart Teeghan! :wub:


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Beautiful fall pictures and beautiful dogs! Our boys were always frisky on a crisp fall day!!!


----------



## JulBoh (Jun 11, 2019)

Already posted this one in another thread but it was taken this month and it does include dead leaves!


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Happy Snowy Howlween from Ozzy


----------



## Soakette (Jan 6, 2019)

NanakiBerger said:


> Here's my little landshark boy, Nanaki /forum/images/Germanshepherds_2016/smilies/tango_face_grin.png (I'm new to the forum so I hope I didn't mess anything in my post ahaha.)


I'm sorry but the gamer in me is wondering. Nanaki as in Red XIII??? He is so cute btw!


----------



## SitkatheGSD (Aug 24, 2017)

Everyone's photos are so great! Can I share my derpiest boo on our fall walk :nerd:


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

We raked leaves today and I just couldn't resist taking more pics!

Teeghan:








Quinn & Wicki:


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Love your pictures! The colors and details are great! And your dogs are very handsome!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

awwwww!!!!! :wub: Teegan and THAT ball!

Komet spent a half hour in the lounge the other day and I ended up moving th couch! Lo and behold - there was THAT ball under that big leather couch!!!!


And Quinn and Wicki...........such a gorgeous pair!!! Thanks for photos!


Lee


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Great photos I love the ozzy pumpkin photo. Last minute I was trying to train max to hold the pumpkin but he broke the handles - and then Trying to shove his head in the pumpkin looking for a scent ? He crushed his. In the late hours of Halloween I got a blurry photo of Luna sleeping near hers lol! I was unclear I have to YouTube that one. I wanted to take photos of my maple tree and it rained and all the leaves fell. I wanted to take photos of them running through the leaves and the lawn guys blew the pile away. I have this photo on our hike last week. Max sleeping in someone’s spot.


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

One more


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

So very cute!


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

Jenny720 said:


> So very cute!




Thank you, as are yours!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks they grow up way to fast.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

it was another great day to visit the historic farm. Our boy spent some quality time studying this bull. After awhile he gave an experimental bark (still from the down position) and my sweetie reminded him that it wasn't his job to move the huge creature around. It only took a word and my boy resumed his watch. Well done guys...


----------



## Sabre's Mom (Jul 27, 2018)

I've made it a tradition to get each of my dogs photographed at about a year old. Yesterday was my "Little Dude's" photo shoot. I'm currently trying to decide which picture I will have enlarged & framed, but I've narrowed it down to about half a dozen (from the 80 that were taken). He's just over 13 months old here.


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

Ok I lied! One more. God I love this dog. I’m becoming one of those Facebook people. Sorry!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

This is the fetch fanatic I mention in my signature. She will bring toy after toy, if one toy doesn't get my attention she thinks another one might. She is very patient and understanding that way, taking pity on the clueless human who forgot how much fun fetch can be.


----------



## TexasShep (Feb 6, 2018)

“Leo”


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Went out for a nice hike today...


----------



## TexasShep (Feb 6, 2018)

patiently waiting for one squirrel to make the wrong move


----------



## NanakiBerger (Oct 27, 2019)

Soakette said:


> I'm sorry but the gamer in me is wondering. Nanaki as in Red XIII??? He is so cute btw!



Sorry for the delay, was away for a while ! Yes, it is indeed Nanaki as in RedXIII :grin2: Both my husband and me are gamers !


----------



## xthine (Nov 9, 2018)

Very late howloween photo










Finally out to see fall here in the high desert yesterday. First time for Josie seeing so much leaves! *nose to the ground*





























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## CatMan900 (May 24, 2018)

Early November snow!


----------



## WhidbeyMax (Sep 17, 2018)

*Little Max is Loving Fall!*

Nothing better than running through the crunchy leaves! Then crunching on them...:smile2::smile2:


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Not as vibrant as some others, but a shot of Rio on our little hike yesterday.


----------

